

Ask YC Archive - gchakrab
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive

======
devinj
There's no reason the sections can't be given constant names-- instead of
#toc29 you could have #visas. This would avoid the explanation of how links
can break, as well as avoid breaking links (and, as a bonus, you can stay
backwards-compatible in the transition). Though of course, this does require
you to update it, blah blah blah. Perhaps consider it in the future? :)

Very nice collection, of course.

~~~
ableal
Also, a script/Unix-one-liner to download everything and wrap in a zip/tarball
for leisurely offline reading (e-readers/pads/etc.)

Selling PDF optional ;-) (yeah, I know - just curious about the number of
pages.)

Thanks, of course, curating this is a lot of work.

P.S. the PDF joke was partly because of the Wikipedia repackagers; they seem
to be resting: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1183986>

------
johngunderman
Noooo! There goes the next few hours/days. :) This is awesome, but I've
already opened 20+ tabs in just one section...

------
nopassrecover
I've been linked this so many times that I assumed it had already been posted
- a must read if you haven't browsed before.

------
edw519
This is fantastic! A great resource for everyone, no matter how long you've
been reading hn. I've been here for years and just read a whole bunch of stuff
I had never noticed before. Definitely bookmarked. Perhaps pg could link to
this from "Lists". Thank you, Gabriel.

I clicked on about 25 links and noticed that all of them were more than 600
days old. I wonder why. Something about how they were mined? Selection bias?.
Or maybe we've already said all the important stuff and hn is devolving into
fluff (perish the thought).

~~~
epi0Bauqu
More because I haven't updated it in a while :). If pg links it, I promise to
update it immediately!

------
bho
Very informative. I've sent this to my co-founders and we're reading through
it - at least, the threads we haven't already read.

Thank you!

------
scottallison
This is an amazing resource! Many thanks for putting it together.

------
soitgoes
So much quality info! Very many thanks.

------
lionshare
great, thanks

